# Cream Separators for Goats?



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

Will any cream separator work for goats milk? I am looking at a MC60 Electric cream Separator and the manual says nothing about goats. Just want to make sure it will work before I commit to it. thanks


----------



## MontanaLilBits (Nov 15, 2012)

*Cream Seperator for Goats Milk.*

Hello I'm a newbie lurcker for the last couple months, I live in Montana, I raise Mini LaMancha and Nigerian Dwarfs. I have been learning allot from the posts here and up till now didn't feel I had any helpfull info. Not sure but hope this information is helpful.
I do have a cream seperator and do use it. I don't think I use it as much as I should but it is a time factor for me. I bought the one from Hoegger Supply, really nice unit. Once a week I set my half gallon jars of milk in a water bath heat to between 09 and 100 degrees before running through the already warmed seperator. I run really hot water throught it one time to warm the unit up. The cream is so thick that you have to spoon it out of the jars after it cools. I love the cream but the work to get it is time is an issue for me. With setting it up, heating everything, running through then clea up, thkes along time. Up to this year I have only been bringing in a couple gallons a milking so not worth doing when milked. This spring I will have more milk at one time then it might work out to do right after I milk while milk is still warm. Just have to see how it goes.
I would say if your milking enough to get over 5 gallons a milking to use it while milk is still warm I would like it allot better. Since we can't sell any of our milk in Montana I only use it for my families use.
Hope this is somewhat helpful.
Deena
www.montanalilbitdairygoats.com


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have 2 very old cream separators (1940's-1950's), both meant for cattle dairies. They work AWESOME on goat milk. As was mentioned, the trick is to have the milk at least room temp, maybe a bit warmer. Same goes for the machine.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a large ss stockpot. that I warm milk in...then I use a large glass measuring cup (4 cups) to dip the milk out and put it in the separator. I guess it takes an hour + to do all the milk (I do it twice a week probably). I've never warmed the separator. Hmmmm. I'll try that.

Have you ever used ebay? That's were I got my separator. Same one they sell in the store for $400. I think I paid $78.00 for mine. Mine also has the "butter churn" attachment, but, I've never used that one. It's from the Ukraine. When I purchased mine, I was in the "geesh, I'm getting so lazy" mood and so I got the one with the hand crank. It's pretty good, doesn't take a lot of muscle...but...if I were doing it again, I might get the electric one.


----------

